# New Coal Tower



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Added the new coal tower to the Spring Creek Valley Railroad today.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Crap Ron! That thing is HUGE!!! 

I love it..


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressive.

Super realistic with the coalveyor.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron my man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! Love the photo with the mt. In the backround.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that is BIG, would overpower my puny layout, but is fine for yours. Nice work.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron that is nice!!! I like that you put housing for the workers by the plant also. Those mountians sure look good in that picture.

What did you use for the conveyor belt?

Tom h


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

HOMERIC!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks similar to the salt mines up near Mt Morris NY. I thought I took photos but they didn't turn out. Darn Cell phone camera! Nice job! 

Chas


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Man that is great work Ron! My hats off to you on this one! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work! I had to look twice to make sure the scale wasn't 1:1!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just 'cause of that backdrop he has


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

That thing is Awesome , I love the natural backdrop it looks so real LOL. 
Seriously, it really looks great !! you have something to be proud of, you also did an outstanding job with it!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, Ron. Love the conveyor belt assembly.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW Ron, that looks great!!!


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I forwarded this to a friend that wants to build a large coal operation. You did an excellent job.
Mark


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron that is so impressive , it looks REAL !


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. fits right in and I love the trailer for housing folks. Later RJD


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

That is a nice building, I like the details. Very realistic!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job Ron, how tall is it?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick it is 3' tall 
Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ron. very sweet.............Keep up the great work .....I so look forward to the additions you make to your RR looks great and thanks for posting pictures


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Someday I might run out of room for buildings


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 23 Apr 2010 06:32 PM 
Someday I might run out of room for buildings 

Not likely.............


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Ron, for your next project I think you need a refinery, like a 1:29 scale duplicte of the Sinclair refinery in Sinclair Wy, just north of I-80.

I figure in 1:29 it should measure about 100' x 120' or so.. Of course you'd need about 1500' of copper pipe and assorted fittings..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Been by that refinery many times. That would be a very time consuming project. Maybe a scaled down version but then I would need more tank cars.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By Ron Senek on 23 Apr 2010 07:37 PM 
...but then I would need more tank cars. 
And with that pronouncement, Aristo, USA, MTH & LGB managers begin rubbing their hands in glee and cackling wickedly.


----------

